# Please help! Vinyl



## Leggs4Daze (Aug 28, 2014)

I nee to put a mascot on the back of a stadium seat... What can of vinyl do I need to use? Thanks in advance


----------



## HilcoAthletic (Oct 8, 2014)

What kind of Material is the Stadium Seat, and How many colors is the design


----------



## Leggs4Daze (Aug 28, 2014)

Ok won't let me upload pic but I'm sure it's synthetic and the design is black with rhinestones


----------



## Leggs4Daze (Aug 28, 2014)

The design


----------



## HilcoAthletic (Oct 8, 2014)

I would go with Stahl's Super Film for the panther


----------



## HilcoAthletic (Oct 8, 2014)

I also wouldnt put rhinestones on that kind of thing. You could always go with a stahls Metallic Film like CAD-CUT® Fashion-REFLECT especially if your seat is made of nylon


----------



## Leggs4Daze (Aug 28, 2014)

I am using a silhoutte cutter right now until I have the money to upgrade so can I use that on this cutter


----------



## HilcoAthletic (Oct 8, 2014)

ive never personally heard of that cutter, but i assume if you can adjust pressure and speed of the cutting blade it would work. Make sure you have a 45 degree blade in the machine, adjust the blade so its sticking out of the holder only half the thickness of a credit card and use the stahls setting for each material 

Again i have no experience with that cutter and software


----------



## Leggs4Daze (Aug 28, 2014)

It's the silhouette cameo and I don't know what angle the blade is but it's only one type for that cutter...can you give me a reference to a cutter that will be more productive but not to expensive


----------



## HilcoAthletic (Oct 8, 2014)

Why not have stahls cut your designs for you and you just press them on


----------



## Leggs4Daze (Aug 28, 2014)

Well I'm just really starting out and must of the customers are 1 to 6 shirt orders


----------



## HilcoAthletic (Oct 8, 2014)

Well For the time being i would get some of the superfilm and try it and see if it cuts


----------

